# Girlfriend of bodybuilder! ADVICE?



## batmansam (Feb 15, 2011)

So My boyfriend just started getting really serious about bodybuilding and is competing this summer. I am so excited for him! I just came here to learn more so I can be an awesome support system for him. Any advice?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 15, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*batmansam* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Curt James (Feb 15, 2011)

batmansam said:


> So My boyfriend just started getting really serious about bodybuilding and is competing this summer. I am so excited for him! *I just came here to learn more so I can be an awesome support system for him.* *Any advice?*



Looks like you're already doing a great job by being supportive as shown in registering and posting to this board. You obviously care about your man and want to be there for him. *Kudos! *


----------



## SilentBob187 (Feb 15, 2011)

Lift with him.  But don't be afraid to be on different lifting schedules.  You on leg day if he's on back day for example.  It keeps the flow moving, you're there for each other when you need a spot, and you're not stepping on each others toes or spending a lot of time changing the weight between sets.


----------



## x~factor (Feb 15, 2011)

Is your BF a member here?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 16, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

wp


----------



## Dr.Abs (Feb 16, 2011)

welcome to ironmagazine forum
i think it's pretty damn cool what ur trying for ur bf on here
as for him, i can say one thing, lucky bastard ! u better win ur show ! lol


----------



## batmansam (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome everyone! I look forward to learning even more about the sport. I am currently a Nutrition student about to graduate and I have a degree in culinary arts, so I cook a lot for my boyfriend ( chicken, brown rice, oat meal, protein bars, fish, eggs??????.all that stuff!:bounce I do enjoy working out with him, though I am more into cardio. I want to learn more about the supplements and specific Nutrition to the sport (my focus in school is infant and childhood nutrition).


----------



## batmansam (Feb 16, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Is your BF a member here?


 

Nope, not yet. I want to check it out and see what its all about first, but ill tell him about it and he will probably want to join


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 20, 2011)

Sounds like your Boyfriend is one lucky guy! You are already very helpful.  Just from joining a site like this and being a nutrition student with a culinary degree.  I don't think it gets much better than that.  I would be in heaven LOL.  Helping prepare meals with or for your boyfriend is a very important part of bodybuilding.  Many competitors either don't eat enough or eat the right foods.  Keep doing what you are doing and your boyfriend already has an advantage.  Good Luck to both of you


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 20, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  Thank you for joining.  You are being very supportive already.  
My advice is to hang in there and not take things personal.  The closer you get to competition, the less you are eating, what you are eating is bland, you lack energy and you tend to get really cranky.  That is just from my experience.  
We are happy to have you


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Feb 20, 2011)

welcome!


----------

